# Goodbye Weed



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Today I've decided that I'm going to break my bong. Its nice as hell, but I figured since I can't smoke weed anymore, I mine as well get rid of it. I was thinking about selling it, but all the anxiety that goes along with that just isn't worth it. I'm hoping that this will be my first big step to recovery, saying goodbye to the weed.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 26, 2013)

how can u ditch weed... weed has helped me even since my DP started, ur just going 2 be more depressed without it.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

dude trust me, Its not something i'm proud of. I used to smoke weed everyday, until my parents said I can't get my license unless I pass a drug test. So I stopped for like a month and a half, and then decided to smoke again and got dp/dr. I've tried smoking twice when I had it, and it only made things worse, and more stressful. If you have really strict parents, and bad anxiety, I don't suggest smoking weed. And now, even if I recover, I'm gonna be constantly afraid that weed might trigger dp/dr again. It's not worth it, so i'm sayin goodbye to weed..


----------



## Morgane.N (Feb 10, 2013)

Andy25 , congratulations  ! I wish you the best !


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Haha thanks, I'm proud of myself. I got rid of everything that reminds me of weed, or anything that has memories associated with it. It felt good, and i'm happy I did it, I just hope I don't regret it. I threw away like 3 different shirts, anything that had rasta on it, and a pair of shorts that had burn holes in it lol. i also threw away a few things that I used to stash my weed in. It was a relief and i feel like a lot of tension was eased, so It was a pretty successful day


----------



## timzie (Sep 28, 2012)

wise decision andy...

it is written in all the dp-dr lterature that weed causes dp-dr so why continue smoking it?!

it s like when you are raped by someone you invite him back to do it again, throw that crap out!!!

hope you will recover soon.


----------



## delphi (Apr 3, 2013)

I think Its really a nice decision by you and will really bring a big change to your life, especially to your health. And you will start thinking about your life and future with a more positive approach. So, hope that things will go nice and wish you luck.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your comments. Now i just gotta find better friends to hang out with haha


----------

